#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 台中信義國小!!!!XDDDD

## 銀

這禮拜六台中的信義國小有場子唷,
有獸會去嗎?ＸＤ
因為我有要賣東西但是沒擺攤(手頭緊
(詳情至

如果可以的畫可以順便交流一下繪圖唷?XD
要來的請私訊跟我拿手機(爆

----------


## 小樂

毆毆毆!!  頭香!!
(拖

我會到 ˇ
不過我要先看一下搭公車的路線

繪圖嘛... 還有點時間
抽空落書試試  xD +

(遭老師歐

----------


## 巴薩查

信義國小...................?
那就在我家隔壁........................
大囧

----------


## 加魯魯

會去  但是不打算入場.......

外面cos打算拍完就回家畫圖囉.......

----------


## 則

耶?

台中阿

可是不知道在哪呢

我是宅獸XD

----------


## 銀

本次販賣很歡樂的結束了xDD
感謝被坑了145元花了145元捧場的小樂ww
其他沒買到的獸應該是沒機會了(?

至於幻獸本預定是明年吧XD
到時候通飯考慮w

----------


## 小樂

進去逛一圈後...

我覺得你賣的實在太便宜了  XDDD"


怎辦  我有賺到的罪惡感  XD"


明年也會給你支持
加油吧  (拇指+

----------

